# SQL Abfrage in einem Datagrid anzeigen lassen



## Son-Goku (18. Oktober 2002)

Hallo, ich will in einen DataGrid meine Selectierten daten Anzeigen lassen, ich verbinde die Datenbank mit 

Set wrkJet = DBEngine.Workspaces(0)
Set Test = wrkJet.OpenDatabase("DB", dbDriverNoPrompt, False, _
"ODBC;DATABASE=DB;UID=dba;PWD=sql;DSN=DB")


Und wie kann ich jetzt mit dieser Verbindung meine Daten in einem Datagrid anzeigen lassen?

danke im voraus


----------



## Dario Linsky (18. Oktober 2002)

versuch doch mal, ein ado-datensteuerelement in dein programm mit einzubinden. das läuft dann allerdings über ado, und nicht mehr über dao.
den connectionstring von deinem adodc-objekt stellst du so ein, dass er auf deine datenbank zeigt. dazu gibt es einen dialog, mit dem du dir den connectionstring zusammenklicken kannst. die eigenschaft "recordsource" enthält die sql-abfrage auf die datenbank aus dem connectionstring.
in dem datagrid stellst du dann noch die eigenschaft "datasource" auf dein adodc-objekt - fertig.


----------

